# [V] VIELE PC SPIELE (z.B. The Witcher 2) und viele PCA/PCGH DVDs SUPERGÜNSTIG als Bundle zu verkaufen



## BarryOnyx (31. Dezember 2012)

*[V] VIELE PC SPIELE (z.B. The Witcher 2, Crysis Limited Edition) und viele PCA/PCGH DVDs  als Bundle zu verkaufen *PREISUPDATE**

Hallo liebe PCG-User,

ich biete zum neuen Jahr eine *große PC-Spiele Sammlung sowie viele PC Action & PCGH DVDs* als Bundle zum Verkauf an. Das ganze versteht sich als Komplett-Sonderangebot, daher kein Einzelverkauf. Bilder der Ware findet Ihr unten. Hier ein paar Eckdaten:

- alle Titel ohne Steam/Origin, in sehr gutem oder gutem Zustand,  mit Key & Handbuch*
- alle Spiele mit deutscher Sprachausgabe oder Lokalisation (Englisch + dt. Untertitel/Texte*)
- viele namhafte Titel und Geheimtips von 2002 bis 2011, einige Spiele als Limited-Edition
- plus: fast vollständige, unsortierte Sammlung von PC-Action DVDs von Mitte 2004 bis Mitte 2010. _Die Serie „PC Action kocht“ ist enthalten._ Plus ca. 15 PCGH-DVDs & etliche Gamestar&CBS DVDs.

* Gilt bei allen Titeln in der Liste unten. Kleine Abweichungen sind bei einigen wenigen Titeln möglich (z.B Spiel als DVD+Key im Jewelcase, siehe Fotos). Bei den Spielen auf den Magazin-DVDs weis ich es nicht generell. Für The Witcher 2 gibt’s ein gratis-Add-on ("Enhanced Edition", lädt das Game wie einen Patch).

Highlights: *The Witcher 2 Premium Edition,The Witcher 1 Enhanced Edition, Crysis Limited Edition, Crysis Warhead, GTA-Serie (GTA 3, Vice City, San Andreas), The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion & TES 3: Morrowind GOTY, Dragon Age Ultimate Edition, Mass Effect 1, Prince of Persia Serie (Sands of Time, Warrior Within, The Two Thrones plus das PoP von 2009), Splinter Cell 1 + SC Pandora Tomorrow + SC Chaos Theory, Thief 3, Medieval Total War 1 & 2, Gothic 2, Age of Empires 3 & Age of Mythology Gold Edition, Command & Conquer 4, Far Cry 1, Mafia 1, WarCraft 3 + Frozen Throne, No One Lives Forever 2, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines (patched-Version), Gothic 2, Serious Sam 1 Gold + SeSa2, Unreal Anthology (U. 1&2, UT 2004); auf Heft-DVD: Rome Total War + Add-on, Two Worlds, Heroes of Might and Magic 4, Armed Assault, Beyond Good & Evil, Planescape Torment uvm.!*

Sonstige Titel: NFS3, The Cronicles of Riddick, Jagged Alliance 2, Black & White, Stronghold Deluxe, Tropico 1&2, Chrome + Chrome Specforce, Scarface, 4x4 Evo 1&2, Insane, Cossacks, Empires: Die Neuzeit, SWAT3, Age of Empires 1 Gold + AoE2, Dino Island, Projekt I.G.I 2, Commanche 3 Gold & 4, Rosso Rabbit In Trouble, GIANTS, Die Siedler 3, Ballerburg, Worms 2, Das Ding, Will Rock, Reznik, Pharao, Red Faction 2, Delta Force 2, Rally2000, Midtown Madness 2, Empire Earth, Pizza Connection 2, Zeus / Poseidon, Neverwinter Nights, Monster Truck Rumble, Operation Flashpoint, Soldier of Fortune, Maluch Racer, Trackmania Nations


*DAS GANZE BUNDLE aus den Spielen sowie den Magazin-DVDs (mit z.B. Vollversionen + Add-ons + Maps&Mods + PC Action Quatsch + PCGH-Tools) kostet nur*

49 Euro incl. Versand!

Modalitäten:

*- Komplettverkauf, DHL-Versand nach Vorkasse, Zahlung per Banküberweisung*
*- Bei Interesse PN an mich, der Rest wird per Mail geregelt. Fragen hier posten. *
- Sollte einer der älteren Titel unter Win 7/8  nicht sofort laufen, kann ich leider nur allgemeine Tips geben. Die Kompabilität ist meist aber erstaunlich gut (sogar bei  alten Games wie AOE2). 
- Mit der Abgabe bei der Post hört meine Zuständigkeit auf, kein Umtausch etc.
- der blaue CD-Schuber im letzten Bild ist nicht inbegriffen^^


VG,

BarryOnyx


----------



## BarryOnyx (8. Januar 2013)

*push*


----------



## BarryOnyx (11. Januar 2013)

*push*


----------



## BarryOnyx (14. Januar 2013)

*push*


----------



## Kryonik (18. Januar 2013)

Oha! Die Nachfrage ist wirklich bedauerlich. Angebot und Preis sind in Ordnung. Allein es fehlt ein williger Käufer. Vermutlich sind die meisten Spieler schon übersättigt oder haben die meisten Titel in ihrer eigenen Kollektion. Kein Wunder bei der Vielzahl heutiger Angebote. Früher war die Auswahl geringer und man verbrachte Tage und Wochen mit nur einem Titel.


Ich drücke dir beide Daumen (mit Dauerfeuer), dass du für deine Sammlung doch noch einen willigen Abnehmer findest. Bei mir habe ich schon im Herbst des letzten Jahres einen Großputz veranstaltet und mich von sämtlichen Games (erfolgreich) getrennt. Platz gemacht, denn auch 2013 erwarten uns wieder tolle neue Titel.


----------



## BarryOnyx (20. Januar 2013)

Joa, danke.

Info:

Der EA-Login für Dragon Age Ultimate und die Login-Daten für Bad Company 2 liegen natürlich bei.


----------



## Batze (21. Januar 2013)

Naja, die Titel zusammengefast sind für den Preis mehr als Günstig. Stimmt schon.

Aber so eine Zusammenfassung ist eben nur was für Sammler.

Möchte ich nur 1,2 Titel haben die mich interessieren. Tja Pech gehabt.

Also ich würde den Aufwand machen und alles Einzeln bei Ebay reinstellen. Da könntest schon bei der hälfte mehr Gewinn machen.

Oder alles auf einmal mit Großem Tammtamm bei Ebay rein. Also 50€ ist sehr sehr Preisgünstig, für Sammler eben ^^


----------



## BarryOnyx (25. Januar 2013)

*push*


----------



## BarryOnyx (30. Januar 2013)

*push*


----------



## BarryOnyx (3. Februar 2013)

*push*


----------



## BarryOnyx (8. Februar 2013)

*push*


----------



## BarryOnyx (15. Februar 2013)

*push*


----------



## Kryonik (15. Februar 2013)

*Zum Leidwesen des Anbieters …*

Oha! Zum 5. Mal „gepusht“ und noch immer liegt die angebotene Ware wie Blei in den Regalen. Ein schlechtes Zeichen für alle „Used Video Games“ und ein eindeutiges Signal für jeden Anbieter, die Preise (noch) weiter senken zu müssen – auch jenseits der Schmerzgrenze. Der Markt ist gnadenlos und die Mitbewerber kennen kein Erbarmen. Alles raus (egal wie), was keine Miete zahlt! Ergo: Nach dem 5. Push gibt es leider keine Daumen mehr, die man für einen erfolgreichen Verkauf noch weiter drücken könnte. Himmel, warum erbarmt sich niemand und erlöst den Anbieter von seinen Qualen? In meinen Albträumen sehe ich schon den 6. Push …!


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Februar 2013)

Kryonik schrieb:


> Oha! Zum 5. Mal „gepusht“ und noch immer liegt die angebotene Ware wie Blei in den Regalen. Ein schlechtes Zeichen für alle „Used Video Games“ und ein eindeutiges Signal für jeden Anbieter, die Preise (noch) weiter senken zu müssen – auch jenseits der Schmerzgrenze. Der Markt ist gnadenlos und die Mitbewerber kennen kein Erbarmen. Alles raus (egal wie), was keine Miete zahlt! Ergo: Nach dem 5. Push gibt es leider keine Daumen mehr, die man für einen erfolgreichen Verkauf noch weiter drücken könnte. Himmel, warum erbarmt sich niemand und erlöst den Anbieter von seinen Qualen? In meinen Albträumen sehe ich schon den 6. Push …!


 
Rein aus Nostalgie würde ich mir das Packagekaufen, aber auch "nur" 50€ sind als Student relativ viel. Ansonsten würde ich es mir überlegen (ist ja quasi der Preis eines AAA-Titels)


----------



## BarryOnyx (15. Februar 2013)

Ohje Leute, macht mal halblang... Ich hab das Ganze gerade verkauft. 

Mir erschließt sich auch nicht, warum man Angebote kommentiert, die einen nicht jucken. Mir ist der Wertverfall schon bewusst (so paar hundert %^^), aber ich zocke seit ner Weile nicht mehr und ideellen Wert hat der Kram für mich auch nicht, also warum nicht zu etwas Geld machen.

Kryonik scheint mir da gelinde gesagt zuviel reinzuinterpretieren... und scheinbar auch nur im Markt zu posten. Icks deh.

*kann man closen*


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (15. Februar 2013)

BarryOnyx schrieb:


> Ohje Leute, macht mal halblang... Ich hab das Ganze gerade verkauft.
> 
> Mir erschließt sich auch nicht, warum man Angebote kommentiert, die einen nicht jucken. Mir ist der Wertverfall schon bewusst (so paar hundert %^^), aber ich zocke seit ner Weile nicht mehr und ideellen Wert hat der Kram für mich auch nicht, also warum nicht zu etwas Geld machen.
> 
> ...



Verdammt, hätt ich den Thread mal früher gefunden


----------



## Kryonik (15. Februar 2013)

BarryOnyx schrieb:


> Ich hab das Ganze gerade verkauft.



Gratuliere! Wurde auch höchste Zeit. 



BarryOnyx schrieb:


> …  also warum nicht zu etwas Geld machen.



Müsste es mit Blick auf den erzielten Verkaufserlös nicht eher lauten:
„… also warum nicht eine Menge Geld verlieren?“

Na, egal. Die Hauptsache ist und bleibt für jeden Anbieter:
„Alles raus, bevor nichts mehr geht.“


----------



## BarryOnyx (15. Februar 2013)

Kryonik schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Wurde auch höchste Zeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever...


----------

